# Jackson's journal for the South West classic.



## Actionjackson (Aug 29, 2009)

Name: Jackson

Age:21

Height: 182cm

Wight:106 Kg

I competed last year in the UKBFF Welsh in the classic class i placed fourth outta seven not amazing but i was happy. Have been bodybuilding for about 12months now and im aiming to compete again in August!!!

If some one can give me the run down on how to add pics that would be awesome!

Diet:

I eat 6 meals a day 5 hard meals and one that consists of a protein shake and dextrose. I can't post what that i eat because im paying some one to do my diet plan lol

Training:

My split is as followed.

Mon: Legs

Tues: Chest, tris

Wed: Back, bis

Thurs: shoulders, traps

Friday: chest

I'll post my weight and what exercises im doin as i go through.

Also would like to say that any comment you make will be appreciated good or bad!!!! Anything that is gonna help me achieve my goals id good!!!!!!

Cheers guys.


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

subbed, good luck!


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

scroll down after clicking reply to thread, click manage attachments


----------



## Actionjackson (Aug 29, 2009)

Hopefully Some pics will cum up now :confused1:


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Now I have one more way to keep an eye on you!

Catch ya wed and we'll start putting the plan together for the next few months

Marc


----------



## Actionjackson (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey i train at one 2 one in trefforest but i train legs at first choice fitness in talbot green.

Monday 01/05/2010

chest

incline DB press 2 warm upsets

40kgx15

45kgx12

55kgx8

then in drop set style straight after 30kgx20 and 25x20

incline DB flys

20kgx12

25kgx12

30kgx12

incline smith 2 20's a side 12 reps 3 sets

FST7 cable cross overs

and press ups to finish off

Triceps

cable rope push downs 3 x20 reps dunno the weight

cable bar push downs 3x20

tricep kick backs drop set 17.5kgx10 15kgx12 12kgx12

Yeh sounds good mate i'll be in the shop again on wednesday need to pick up some more Whey and BCAA's


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your comp prep hun


----------



## Actionjackson (Aug 29, 2009)

02/02/2010

Back

wide grip pull downs 2 warms up set

12x109kg

12x112kg

10x124kg

cable rows ( not sure on weight just numbers on plates)

12reps

up one plate 12 reps

up two plates 8 reps

then straight into isometric holds with half the weight for 6 reps

narrow grip pull downs

88kgx15

109kgx8

109kgx8

straight into 80kg for 20 reps

bi's

DB curls

15kgx15

17.5kgx12

20kgx12

25kgx8

machine preacher curls FST7

was a bit tired from uni today so didn,t go to mental on back!!! and diet was not as good as normal missed one meal but i will try get that in before bed else marc (robo21) will not be happy with me!!!!!! Plus i have to work in his shop tmara so i know i will be gettin stick for sumin haha


----------



## Actionjackson (Aug 29, 2009)

weight 109.8kg still gaining eating like a horse!

03/02/2010

Was suppose to be doin legs today but i was way to tired from revision! so i did shoulders.

shoulders

2 warm up set of DB shoulder press

then 30kgx15

45x12

45x12

seated DB Lat raises

i did a climbing set then drop set straight after like so

10kgx15

12.5kgx15

15kgx14

17.5kgx12

15kgx8

12.5x10

10x16 (form not amazing but what a burn)

DB rear delt raises

10kgx20

15kgx15

17.5kgx15

25kgx12

Super set lat raises with wide gripe upright rows

i did 4 sets of each lat raises with 12.5kg DB's

upright rows with a BB 15kg a side

rear dealt fly machine FST7

Pretty fast session today not much rest felt good plus didnt have much time because of the exams i have cumin up!!! Anyway back to the books!!

oh if anyone has any ideas on how to bring up a lagging chest im all ears mine has stopped growin for some reason!!!!


----------



## Actionjackson (Aug 29, 2009)

04/02/2010

Legs

leg extentions 3x10 warm up

hack squat

40kg 20 reps

90kgx12

130kgx12

180kgx12

staggered leg press

100kgx15 for 4 sets

FST7 on single leg extensions

FST7 on lying hamstring curls


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Actionjackson said:


> oh if anyone has any ideas on how to bring up a lagging chest im all ears mine has stopped growin for some reason!!!!


We'll get this sorted tomo mate when you pop in the shop.

Marc


----------

